# Does any modern song ressemble Vivaldi's Spring?



## Matticca (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

For a classical music course I'm following I need to come up with a song, a modern day song, that ressembles Vivaldi's Spring.

I have been listening and listening for so long but have some serieus trouble coming up with something. I was hoping you guys could help me with this. Can you think of a modern song that ressembles Vivaldi's Spring?

Thanks a lot for your help already!


----------

